# Widowhood Questions?



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I understand that widowhood and double widowhood is basically understand that widowhood and double widowhood is separating them and then letting them see each other just before the race. I know this is just the tip of the iceberg and i am ordering a book on it but I was wondering if anybody could explain it further and tell what the loft requirements are. Thanks


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Also if anyone has tried it and it has worked for them that would be great to know.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ZimmZimm,

You should be able to find some really good threads about this in the Homing/Racing Pigeon Forum. If I get two spare minutes, I will try to find those for you, but have a search on your own .. you'll find some good stuff.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Reading a book is your best bet I think. I fly double widowhood. If I flew widowhood, I wouldn't have won the races that I've won the past few years. On widowhood, you only race the cocks. On double widowhood you race the cocks and hens. I've had and have good cocks, but very few have ever actually won a race. They came close, but no cookie. 
But......even reading ONE book, that will be only ONE persons version of the system. Different people have different ideas on how to make it work. Just like any other thing having to do with pigeons.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Are there any loft needs? would i need a separate section in my loft.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimmzimm3 said:


> Are there any loft needs? would i need a separate section in my loft.


Yep. Cocks need a section with nest boxes. Hens need a section with perches only. The cocks section should be bigger than the hens section. For numbers sake, lets say you've got 15 cocks and 15 hens. When you put them together, the section needs to be able to hold 30 birds and they are always put together in the cocks section, so that's why it needs to be bigger.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

could you have a wall that is removable between the cock and the hens section and then you could remove the wall and have one big section. Also could these sections be the same as your two breeding sections. Thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimmzimm3 said:


> could you have a wall that is removable between the cock and the hens section and then you could remove the wall and have one big section. Also could these sections be the same as your two breeding sections. Thanks


Well, yea, I guess you could, but not sure why you would want to? Unless you quit flying widowhood, but a door it seems to me would be better. Opening a door makes the loft the same size, but putting up and taking down walls sounds like a lot of trouble to me. But, I'm construction challenged, so........ 
Not sure what you mean by "two breeding sections"


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, yea, I guess you could, but not sure why you would want to? Unless you quit flying widowhood, but a door it seems to me would be better. Opening a door makes the loft the same size, but putting up and taking down walls sounds like a lot of trouble to me. But, I'm construction challenged, so........
> Not sure what you mean by "two breeding sections"


I will be separating the sexes after breeding season (one sections for cocks and one for hens) so would these two sections work to use the widowhood or double widowhood system.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimmzimm3 said:


> I will be separating the sexes after breeding season (one sections for cocks and one for hens) so would these two sections work to use the widowhood or double widowhood system.


Well, maybe I'm a little confused. THAT wouldn't be anything new!!  
Normally, your "breeding" section doesn't have the traps because, usually your breeders aren't free flying birds. So, how would your widowhood birds trap into the loft? And where are you going to put your breeders while you're racing your widowhood birds? If you've got just the one loft, it would be hard to make it work.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok i see actually you have it right lol i am the one that is confused because i am an extreme newbie you have helped me understand a whole lot. Thanks


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovebirds to help me understand everything could you please explain to me what your setup is how many sections/lofts you have and what they are used for. Thank You. I have ambitions to race but have no prior knowledge and am trying to learn all i can. Thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimmzimm3 said:


> Lovebirds to help me understand everything could you please explain to me what your setup is how many sections/lofts you have and what they are used for. Thank You. I have ambitions to race but have no prior knowledge and am trying to learn all i can. Thanks



Well, what I have and what you need may be two different things. 
A perfect scenario is (and this can be separate buildings or everything in one big building)
Breeding Loft w/ two sections. 1 with nest boxes, 1 with perches
Young Bird racing loft with two sections.
Old Bird racing loft with two sections. 
One extra section for any misc or mismatched birds. 
An area to quarantine birds that become sick or injured or for stray birds that show up at your loft.

What I have is the widowhood loft which you already know about.
The big loft has a breeding section with 20 nest boxes. A section for my breeding hens when not paired for breeding. Aviaries only. No traps.
7 individual breeding pens across the back.
3 sections in the front that are used for young birds. The two outer sections have perches only and the middle section has 32 small nest boxes.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, what I have and what you need may be two different things.
> A perfect scenario is (and this can be separate buildings or everything in one big building)
> Breeding Loft w/ two sections. 1 with nest boxes, 1 with perches
> Young Bird racing loft with two sections.
> ...


Why would 2 sections be needed


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimmzimm3 said:


> Why would 2 sections be needed


For the old birds, you already know that. Flying widowhood or double widowhood..........???
For young birds.........two section is not a MUST, but most people build a big one room young bird loft. IF you have the money, and the time, at least two sections is the way to go IMO. It's easier to train you birds when you can split them up into the two rounds. Think about this. I've got 20 birds that are over 30 days old. I've got about 40 more, give or take that are between 8 days old and still in the egg.  These 40 still have to learn everything the 30 plus day old birds already know. With two sections, you can teach your second round of babies how to trap, etc........without having to deal with the older birds too. The two groups can be handled separately up to a certain point, at which time you can put both groups together. 
Boy, you're making me work REALLY hard here. 
Can I make a suggestion? You and I and others have talked about many many subjects concerning racing birds and most of it, is still years away for you. 
I'll bet you a dollar to a donut that in two years, you'll be asking the same questions. 
Get back to the basics and start at the beginning which is getting a loft built. 
I don't mind answering questions but you're getting way ahead of yourself.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I realize i am far away from racing i am just trying to understand as much as i can so that i can try and make some plans for the future. Sorry i am putting so much work on you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

I have to agree , just go into google and type in the words widowhood or double widowhood racing and read all you can on the subject and after that then come back and ask what you dont understand about the subject as there is so much stuff on the net about all this and going thru it might at least give you an idea of where you want to go with it ..researching is the key to anything and its all at your fingertips  just give it a try you wont go wrong I promise you


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok i will do that


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

zimmzimm,to answer your questions,yes i have flown widowhood between 17 and 20 seasons out of 30+ years of racing pigeons and can say i had alot of success with it.i might add building my new loft at new location,my first thoughts about the loft were to make it the best i could for widowhood.first,you are right asking so early in the game for you because you need to know that you must have 2 compartments for nothing else but the widowhood system.one is for the widowhood cocks,(nestboxes),and one for the hens,(perches),or very small boxes.the cock room must be sealed off from the room the hens will be in.they cannot see each other until time.there must be a box for however many cocks you intend to fly.if flying "traditional",you must have the boxes where the hen can be locked in when "shown" so the cock cant get to her,only see her.on the other hand if you fly double widowhood,the hen room must have a trap and you must be willing to train the sexes,loft fly,etc. separate during the week.there is nothing wrong with asking questions for future things you plan to do.books,videos,people maybe in your area that fly the system will all help.email me with other questions and i will be glad to help.good luck.....youre on the right path.


----------

